# Pumpkin Bread Pudding



## devilmutt (Dec 25, 2010)

Heyya folks. Well the turkey is sittin in the smoker doing its thing. The wife n I decided that this year we wanted something other than just pumpkin pie. I figured as much as I love bread pudding and pumpkin pie, I would just combine the two. Thought ya"ll might wanna take a look see...

Started with half a loaf of raisin cinimmon bread cut into cubes about 1" squared. 








Next I combined 1 can of pumpkin, can of evaporated milk, vanilla, touch of ginger, brown sugar and 2 eggs. Mixed that together real good and poured it over the bread squares in a 9" pie plate







Gently stir it all together to make sure all of the bread is coated real good.







Finally, sprinkle it with chopped pecans or walnuts and baked it at 400 till a knife stuck in the middle comes out clean. Bout 20-25 minutes.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 25, 2010)

That looks awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 26, 2010)

Man that sounds good!  Great idea


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Now that does really sound pretty darn good. Thanks


----------

